# Here's my beater, and then my daily driver!



## d_warner (Jan 18, 2003)

You decide which is which. Ha ha


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

that is one clean white MAX.... what are her specs?


----------



## Quepias (Jul 25, 2002)

What's the specs of the plane?


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

the plane.. damn...
talk about a *MILLION*+ $dollar$
luxary twin jet LearJet... ohhh baby


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

Thats so cool. I wish I could have a picture of my black 200 right next to a black jet.


----------

